# Calling all 5-6 month old goldens....



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Such a cute age for pups! Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is Jazz and her big sister.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's my boy, he turned 5 months on the 19th. Keep in mind that he had some set-backs early on & is about a month or two behind in his development. I get a little worried when I see everyone's big babies & my guy is still little, but I love him just the same!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Gibson. He's 6.5 months.


































With foster brother last week.


----------



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

Masen just turned 5 months on Feb. 20th!

Masen LOVES the space heater...he always lays in front of it whenever it cycles on.










Mase dragged out a scarf that had fallen under my bed and so he got to wear it!










Masen waiting for his rack of lamb...










Taking an afternoon nap on the couch!










Cuddling with his stuffed puppy toy in his favorite place










And lastly my favorite picture of Masen with his beloved pork femur...


----------



## ssories (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is Leo, these pictures were taken when he was 5 and a half months old - He's now a nealy 6 months old. Do you think Leo looks a bit like Gibson pictured above?


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

ssories said:


> Here is Leo, these pictures were taken when he was 5 and a half months old - He's now a nealy 6 months old. Do you think Leo looks a bit like Gibson pictured above?



Leo is a cutie! And he does look a bit like Gibson! When Gibson's sleeping, he looks exactly like Leo in that 3rd picture where Leo's drunk and sleeping.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a little early but Lucy will be 5 month on March 12. = )


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Leo too. Here he is at 6 months.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon enjoying the snow at 6 months....


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a picture of Mia taken on Feb. 8th. She turned 5 months old on Feb. 17th

I'll try to post some more from home later.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's some pictures of my dog, Dave. He'll be 6 months old on March 2nd


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

Daisydoo - that shot of Dave running past is a great one!

Here's a few of our Bella - she's 6 months at the start of march. These shots were taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ranger's Multi-personalities*

Ranger is 5 months old (born September 20th) and is definitely looking more dog than puppy. They don't stay puppies very long do they!










Serious Ranger











Clown Ranger


----------



## lizlovesmasen (Jan 6, 2009)

All these puppies are so adorable, and Masen and Lucy look SO similar!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 2 Leo's a hubster and a son


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

All of these pups are so adorable....thanks for sharing!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*sasha 6 months*

Hi 
here are some pics of Sasha she is 6 months old on the 8th Feb, she has changed so much in the 4 months we have had her,but shes turning into a lovely puppy, love her to bits 
First one is at 8 weeks and the rest are in the last week or so, oh how she has changed , 1 pic is with one of her friends playing


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

This is Merlin at exactly 6 months - he's just over 7 months now.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner 6 months old*

Gunner with his bully sticks.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*I just took these pictures of Gunner....*

I wanted to show some close-ups of my handsome boy.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie will be 5 months at the end of March. These are her at 4 months


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Lilikoi at about 6 months...


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Everyones pics of their babies are GREAT!!! SO CUTE!!  
Mkaing me jealous lol 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmeezle (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben at 6 months:



















74 lbs. :O


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry at 6 months and about 65 pounds.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are Chatter & Carey @ 5 months old:


----------



## mywifeni (Oct 3, 2008)

our boy...5 months 45 lbs


----------

